# Hamilton Electric: the Race to Create the World’s First Battery-Powered Watch



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Jarett Harkness, an occasional poster here on the Forum, and successor to Rene Rondeau as Hamilton Electric Guru has had a nice article published at "Worn and Wound". You can read that article here:

http://wornandwound.com/hamilton-electric-the-race-to-create-the-worlds-first-battery-powered-watch/

This one is for "Ted" who was lamenting the state of the "Good Old Electric Forum".

It is a great article, and not just for electric watch enthusiasts.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for posting that. Good to be reminded of the marketing issues as well as the mechanical ones.


----------



## diveboy (Jul 24, 2014)

> It was the first significant innovation in mechanical design since the 16th century. Before 1957, all watches supplied power via a mainspring through either hand winding or kinetic energy (wrist motion with an automatic watch).


 except for the two models, in 1952 before the Hamilton in 1957.

https://www.elgin.watch/enwco/events/watch-of-tomorrow/

Yes Hamilton were first to market in 1957, no one disagrees. They were not first thou with a battery powered wristwatch.


----------

